# Updated Pictures of Blueboy and Daisy



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

So sorry I have not been checking in. Been really busy. My aunt and uncle came to visit for 2 weeks. We had a blast. Anyway I thought it was long over due for some pictures of the darlings.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Hereis one more.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

You have two very gorgeous cats!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful and that is a lap full of cats.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Your kittens have grown into beautiful cats! I hope they're bringing you lots of joy. Have they had a birthday yet?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jecky,
What a Beautiful & Handsome pair they've turned into!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh you have beautiful cats


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Jecky! They look amazing! So so pretty! 
What are their personalities like?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Siamese. You're gonna be gettin' a talkin' to


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! They are wonderful. They were born on Thanksgiving last year November 28. I am throwing a birthday party for them on the 15 th. I am so excited. They won't understand what the big deal is. Daisy is outgoing and loves to steal socks. She Carey's them around I think it is some that hunting instinct. She is the explorer she has to check everything out she will jump before she knows what is on the other end. Blue boy he kind of watches and if she is okay then he tries whatever she is doing. Blue Boy I believe is a little bit delayed from his sister I am not saying he is not smart. He just does things at a slower pace. He also loves water he begs me to give him bath tub water. Speaking of giving me a talking to. He will insist that I give him water. He also is very food driven. Daisy and blue both enjoy being spun on my office chair it is so funny. I hope I answered everyone's question. Thanks again I love them more than words can say. I will try to take some pictures of the birthday party.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, if my kitties were on my lap like that, I don't think I'd ever move again. 

I love the last picture you posted. What sweet babies!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Had to share


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww....Becky, That's a Whole Lotta Love there!♡♡♡♡♡
Sharon


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I think they really missed me. Went camping for two days. 

Had someone come by and checkup on them. She is a new sitter. Did not really no much about her but recommended by a place I know that I took my dogs for training She seemed to do a good job.

I really miss our past sitter but she moved away. Could totally trust her. We tried finding someone on care.com a few people seemed interested but we couldn't get them to respond after the first corspondance.


----------

